# Crazy idea's -tell me yours (not just Bettas)



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I get these really cool ideas In my head to make awesome things for my pets and a possible future business. This started with plans for pull out drawer cages simaler to the ones they have at Petco for mice. They would be 3 drawers high each tall enough for rats, removable for cleaning, and dividable via plexiglass inserts. Ventilation would be drilled into the top edges near the heavy wire mesh lids, and lights along the back. I was thinking about making them usable for reptiles by adding a slot along the bottoms of the cages for heating pads to go. 

This idea would be great for critter breeder's, housing many animals even different species in a compact area that's water proof and decent to keep clean. DISCLAIMER: Do NOT house predator and prey in the same divided drawer! Preferably separate them in the top and bottom drawers or SEPARATE TOWERS.


The newest idea came from looking at moss walls. starting with me thinking about making a moss wall divider for divided Betta tanks. I want to make one but having just moss seemed plain. So I came up with little hanging baskets of gravel for regular plants. Using craft mesh for the whole thing attaching them to the main moss wall with wire hooks So they can be moved/ removed for maintenance ( like trimming the moss so it doesn't take over the tank) . This could be used to make a curtain of hornwort on one end of the tank or ( without gravel) to bring Anubis off the bottom adding more depth to the tank 

This idea lead me to one of using craft mesh to create a hornwort forest with craft mesh. Anchoring it with suction cups for breeding tanks/ bare bottomed/ side walls etc. Otherwise it can get held with gravel/ landscape rocks and the empty places can be filled with moss so you don't see the mesh over time

Ok tell me your off the wall ideas! ^^ we can benefit from keeping them in one place XD


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I did rig a tiny scrubbing wand to clean my fry tank


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Interesting journal! :-D I have seen diys of similar enclosures to the pull out ones you are describing. They look really neat, although I don't have any rats or anything like that myself.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

You don't need mice or rats if you sealed them up you could use them as terrariums even with water


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Home made fish flakes*

This has interested me for a little while, I was thinking of making a conditioning food for my Bettas high in protein and fat but with spirulina for fiber and it's other benefits. So I found a basic recipe

https://pethelpful.com/fish-aquariums/Making-Your-Own-Fish-Food

I was thinking of using freeze dried mosquito larvae and brine shrimp, mealworms, night crawlers and spirulina. Because Bettas mostly eat insect's in the wild any other ideas? Like other larvae? I don't want to use fish fillets because of the risk of infection from parasites and things


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Right now I have a bare 50g for my goldfish, their order of giant water lettuce and a drift wood log are pretty much all that's in the tank. After switching to a canister filter I noticed they had more room. I was thinking of setting up a rock formation like they use in a cichlid tank and give the bullhead a cave to hide in. more driftwood and once the water lettuce multiplies I think it would look really nice!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

So turns out Artemis my black orchid hm girl isn't actually hm shes a feather tail which works out because the male I am breeding her to in a delta/ super delta. Going for hm with them should *sort of* work out I'm not sure what everyone's opinion on feather tail is here but she shows no signs of x-factor. I can't wait for pretty marble dragon babies! ( Well I have to I'm not putting off the move any longer -_-) she grew her fins after I received her she's STILL gorgeous though


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm going to be drawing up basic plans for a special fish tank stand, it will be able to hold 3 10g tanks 

It's basically 2 stands bolted together one holds 2 10g tanks or a 20g long 
.the one that would be bolted in front will be shorter and only hold a single 10g tank it's like a fancy display at the pet store for your home! 

These stands can function separately as well ^^ hence the bolts. they get covered in panels for astatics sake


----------

